# HGST Touro Mobile or WD My Passport 1TB



## dharmil007 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey guyz i want to buy a new 1TB HDD, but i am confused between 

*WD MY PASSPORT 1TB*

OR

*HGST TOURO MOBILE 1TB
*
Both the HDDS have good ratings & Similar Price.

I already know that WD RMA Service is the best.

But i dont know the RMA of HGST.
Has anyone experienced Their RMA ?
Is it good as WD ?
Like WD has on-site warranty.
Does HGST have Same ?


& also Please do suggest Performance & Durability wise which one is better ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 3, 2013)

*WD MY PASSPORT 1TB* is best.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 3, 2013)

Always put your data in safe hands. Just go for WD


----------



## srkmish (Dec 3, 2013)

bavusani said:


> *WD MY PASSPORT 1TB* is best.



+1. Very small and light which makes it much more portable.


----------

